# Coffeecups - £8.95 shipping?!



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

So I was about to place an order for a capuccino cup and saucer... And saw that shipping is £8.95!!! That's basically how much my order is... Am I missing something or is this the case?

Can anyone recommend somewhere I can get some nice coffee cups, not too expensive with cheaper shipping?

I don't really know what I'm after but quite like pastel-y colours, nothing too bright, but also not plain white.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Inker cups from machina-espresso or coffeehit


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It always amazes me the delivery costs for coffee stuff in general


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk sell plenty of cheap cups but as you've mentioned shipping is rather high £8.95 + vat for orders under £400! 

CoffeeHit sell some cups and offer free delivery on orders over £50 if you're after other bits and pieces at the same time?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Coffee cups are very difficult and expensive to package so they don't get broken. This generally means more expensive shipping.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree but that hasn't stopped cups arriving in pieces (I won't say from which retailer and it was another member who had this misfortune not myself)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Slightly off-topic, but I would think that the margins are so low that you cannot offer next-to-free shipping? Some of the stuff is fairly cheap but heavy compared to other goods.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

If there is a Whittards near you it may be worth looking in there. Last time (few years ago now mind....) they had a reasonable selection including some colours. I only looked at Espresso cups but they had some nice ones. I ended up ordering online but one of the handles got broken in shipping.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

PPapa said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I would think that the margins are so low that you cannot offer next-to-free shipping? Some of the stuff is fairly cheap but heavy compared to other goods.


We mostly take a hit on shipping costs. Comes out of the margin made on the goods, but hey ho.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Butterworth were selling inkers at a good price. Free shipping on orders over £25 which can be a mix of coffee and gear if you like. Some great coffee on there too.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@paul whu have you got a link for butterworth?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

found it

https://butterworthandson.co.uk/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazon


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Just had a look. I once bought some yellow inkers but they must have all gone now. Their own branded ones look pretty funky though.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere I can get some nice coffee cups, not too expensive with cheaper shipping?
> 
> I don't really know what I'm after but quite like pastel-y colours, nothing too bright, but also not plain white.


I have these Denby Energy and love them,, we've got the complete dinner service.

We have a few chipped items now and im constantly looking for replacements.

Colour scheme seems to fit your criteria

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xdenby+energy+cups.TRS0&_nkw=denby+energy+cups&_sacat=0


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I get £2.50 for 2 flat whites & 2 x Latte cups from Coffee hit.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

I emailed them and they shipped four cups for £4.50. They were quite happy to help and they were packaged VERY well.


----------

